# Photos doesn't remain same after transferring to PC



## dumb_terminal (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,
I am a beginner in photography and this is my first post in this forum. I am currently using Cannon 650D. One thing I noticed is that the photos I take look very interesting and colorful in the LCD displays on the back of my camera. But when I take them to PC they simply aren't as colorful and good as seen in the LCD display. It gives more brightness (white shade), the color and depths are faded a little. Why does this happen ? What skills I need to get some photos as seen in the LCD display ?
Sorry for my stupid question and thanks in advance


----------



## cconner (Nov 23, 2013)

If you are shooting in RAW (CR2) format this is why you are seeing the muted colors after import. You camera is rendering a JPEG image on your cameras display. RAW gives you an uncompressed image that will need to be processed in an editor much like film negatives need to be processes to finalize the image. If you set your camera to save the RAW and JPEG image it will decrease how many shots you can acquire on a given storage card, but it will give you a processed compressed file (JPEG) and uncompressed file (RAW). Hope this was helpful to you and welcome to the forum, happy shooting!

Excellent question


----------



## dumb_terminal (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt reply. Yes I am shooting RAW. And every time I need to do some level adjustments to get back the colors. I shall try saving both RAW and JPEGs and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## vimwiz (Nov 23, 2013)

Also, make sure your monitor is calibrated correctly. They can be dreadful otherwise.


----------

